# Pokemon Go in India



## izzikio_rage (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey everyone

Is anyone playing pokemon go in India? I've heard that endgadget gave out an apk link (64MB or so). But would there be pokemon / gyms available since that is controlled by nintendo.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2016)

3 of my friends and myself are playing it. The one friend at my hometown (Raipur) has been battling in Gym too (don't know how).

The apk is from apkmirror and about 58 mb in size.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 13, 2016)

Wow, just got the APK. found a marker that i think is a gym/pokemon...  Will keep you updated


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2016)

Use from Apkmirror, rest sources kinda shady.

For my curiosity and just general stats, can you share info in this format?

Number of pokestops near your house/ work
Number of gyms close by
Your level
Your team, if not picked yet, which will it be
And how often do you see the nearby gyms getting changed to other teams (i.e. color of it)

- - - Updated - - -

As for myself

3 pokestops
2 gyms
4.5 level
will pick Instinct (yellow)
Every morning and evening gym changes its ownership. Red is dominant but blue and yellow are coming strong as well.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2016)

Rejoice, trading and sponsored locations are coming to Pokémon GO - Android Authorit


----------



## Alok (Jul 13, 2016)

me level 8  XD


----------



## sharansingh (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes it is work in India. Download apk file from apkmirrior website. It work well in India no issue till yet.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2016)

The craze for this game seems unprecedented. Considering its not officially out yet, the people playing it seems epic. 

Should give it a go soon


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 17, 2016)

The servers cant handle this many req so they are down mostly. 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey, I started too!! I'm simply in love with this game more and more. 
Level 9 here, Team Blue FTW

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jul 18, 2016)

The servers are so damn bad. The game is insanely glitchy and now the 3 footprint bug. As much as I want to love this game, I just cant.
btw lvl 9 team red here.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2016)

Can we change back Teams later ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Can we change back Teams later ?



Don't think so.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2016)

Im yellow. regretting...


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 18, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Can we change back Teams later ?


I doubt it, no indication as of yet. 
Since probably teams have to do with the legendary bird you will get. 
Red- Moltres
Yellow - Zapdos
Blue - Articuino (best IMHO ) 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jul 18, 2016)

We should have more threads as to where pokemon are found. 
Im in south delhi and tired of catching pidges, zubats and rattatas. ;/


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 18, 2016)

Rohan Rathi said:


> We should have more threads as to where pokemon are found.
> Im in south delhi and tired of catching pidges, zubats and rattatas. ;/


Well I've been in vasant kunj for past 5 days, and the pokemon here are million times better than West Delhi, 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2016)

Nothing special here apart from a Bulbasaur spawn in park nearby


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 18, 2016)

There are pokemaps which shows location of pokemon 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 18, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> There are pokemaps which shows location of pokemon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


Link please?? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2016)

also heard news about criminal activities and bandwidth eater about this game


----------



## ZTR (Jul 18, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> also heard news about criminal activities and bandwidth eater about this game


Dunno about criminal activities but this game is hardly a bandwidth eater


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 18, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> also heard news about criminal activities and bandwidth eater about this game


Criminal activities yeah, but bandwidth? It hardly consumed 100 mb when I left it on almost 8 hours in a day 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/8SqU3NJ.png


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 18, 2016)

He he...  Delhi, found a bulbasaur and some sandshrews. Indore, got a meowth and ekans


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 18, 2016)

Caught a Venusaur today. 
And got Pikachu from an egg.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 18, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Caught a Venusaur today.
> And got Pikachu from an egg.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


You gotta be kidding me, a venusaur? Where?? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 18, 2016)

Bhopal

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 18, 2016)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160718/7df9da11dfb0a7f348d112b96e01a846.jpg

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 19, 2016)

My first game on Android was Ingres. I think it was 1st of this kind. Now this genre has evolved.
Kind suggestion play when time allows, or it will ruin your outdoor life.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> My first game on Android was Ingres. I think it was 1st of this kind. Now this genre has evolved.
> Kind suggestion play when time allows, or *it will ruin your outdoor life*.



I agree...one of my frnd almost had a accident while searching for pokemon on his Scooty


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 19, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I agree...one of my frnd almost had a accident while searching for pokemon on his Scooty


That's very irresponsible of him...  I make it a point to never have the game on when I'm driving, only when I'm the passenger 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Dunno about criminal activities but this game is hardly a bandwidth eater



in US many students went to shady areas in search of Pokemon and got robbed


----------



## Piyush (Jul 19, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> in US many students went to shady areas in search of Pokemon and got robbed



They got 



Spoiler



LURED


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 19, 2016)

Piyush said:


> They got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 19, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> That's very irresponsible of him...  I make it a point to never have the game on when I'm driving, only when I'm the passenger
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


You are wrong again. Play when you are with a friend who is not playing game or using mobile. He/she can pay attention to you and others.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> You are wrong again. Play when you are with a friend who is not playing game or using mobile. He/she can pay attention to you and others.


When was I wrong the first time ,  but that's not the solution, we should not be playing the game when we are driving , it's not just risking your own life but putting others in danger too. 
No room for argument there 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2016)

*stech3.firstpost.com/tech2images/640x359/proportional/jpeg/2016/07/bean_pokemon-624x351.jpg


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 20, 2016)

My first pokemon over 1k, yaay 
Snorlax has a ridiculous high HP

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 20, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Link please??
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Google it.. You will find 
Edit: Pokemon Go maps will show you where to catch the rarest species - Android Authorit
Here is the link  

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Jul 20, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> My first pokemon over 1k, yaay
> Snorlax has a ridiculous high HP
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Damn lucky. Im still getting 100s Ekans Ratatas Pidgeys, well that may be coz im still lvl 8


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2016)

Pokémon Go is particularly dangerous in India &ndash; Tech


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 21, 2016)

Apkmirror.com for downloading Pokemon Go game.
Some News Channel are saying it's illegal thing to install on your device because this game is not released in India. What you say about this.? I think they are stupid.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 21, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Apkmirror.com for downloading Pokemon Go game.
> Some News Channel are saying it's illegal thing to install on your device because this game is not released in India. What you say about this.? I think they are stupid.


There is nothing ILLEGAL in it. Go ahead and install it. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 21, 2016)

Actually, it technically comes under piracy.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 21, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Actually, it technically comes under piracy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Even if you say so, then all apks provided on apkmirror site are pirated, because these are not provided by play store or by Google.
If these apps are allowed (because Google says Android is open source) then how you will call it as piracy???
Please, explain it.
P.S. im not expert just asking as noob


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes, android is open source but most of the apps available on play store are not. The developer of those apps do not want you to install from anywhere else. Their terms and conditions clearly state that downloading and using apks downloaded from hosting sites will constitute as piracy. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 21, 2016)

But there is also an other side to that.. see this 
Is Pokemon Go using Piracy to its advantage? - YouTube

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 21, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> But there is also an other side to that.. see this
> Is Pokemon Go using Piracy to its advantage? - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Any other post video please..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2016)

How I got mugged while catching 'em all | Digit.i

This article just popped up in the parent digit site


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2016)

downloading free apks from any site is not piracy but downloading paid ones from other sites for free is piracy

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> How I got mugged while catching 'em all | Digit.i
> 
> This article just popped up in the parent digit site



Yes...bound to happen while playing Pokemon Go


----------



## Piyush (Jul 22, 2016)

All those who are getting mugged while playing it are pure idiots. Some next level stuff right there.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 22, 2016)

Piyush said:


> All those who are getting mugged while playing it are pure idiots. Some next level stuff right there.


Well what can you do about snatchers you come on a bike, grab your phone and run away in an instant? I don't suppose anyone has an iron grip to prevent that from happening in any other instance too 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Jul 22, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Well what can you do about snatchers you come on a bike, grab your phone and run away in an instant? I don't suppose anyone has an iron grip to prevent that from happening in any other instance too
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ya, that cant be helped
Whenever I play I just keep vibrate setting On so I'll know when a pokemon will appear. Rest of the time I have my phone down. When ever Im in process of catching, I'll make sure Im standing at a safe spot.

But, if I get a gun pointed at me,cat help it...


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 23, 2016)

cat always helps


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 23, 2016)

So, entire south India region is unable to play the game because all the pokestops and gyms have gone missing. Eggs aren't hatching too and wild pokemons are gone too.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 23, 2016)

In case you want to cheat this shows you all the pokemon nearby and how long they'll be there. 

Caution: it takes some fun out of the game. Plus the servers are always overloaded. 

PokéVision &mdash; Find, locate and track Pokemon near you or anywhere in the world live &amp; realtime in Pokemon GO


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 23, 2016)

Check xposed...So many poke modules 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 23, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> So, entire south India region is unable to play the game because all the pokestops and gyms have gone missing. Eggs aren't hatching too and wild pokemons are gone too.


Working fine in hyderabad 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Jul 23, 2016)

Not working in Bangalore as well


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 23, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Working fine in hyderabad
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



How? I'm unable to see anything around secunderabad.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 23, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How? I'm unable to see anything around secunderabad.


Yup my bad sorry . 
It stopped working yesterday, just after I left hyd. Lol

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 24, 2016)

Let's see when the launch is here. I only could play one day :/


----------



## ZTR (Jul 24, 2016)

Pokemon Go Status In India : PokemonGoIndi

This post shows the region of geoblock

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 24, 2016)

First gym battles, lost badly. All 3 pokemon were evolved and over 500CP

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160724/6e1f2bf87d2b531999b77c027e5668d7.jpg

Seems people are really working hard at this


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jul 24, 2016)

Gym battles are tough, especially in delhi. I'm level 19 and havent claimed a gym. Maybe its cause im too lazy though.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 24, 2016)

Tier-2 and lower cities have just too few pokestops and gyms.
I'm always out of pokeballs

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 24, 2016)

Well I'm in a tier 2 city, tons of stops here. Every temple has a stop and half of them have a gym. Seems all pokemon are dharmic 

Plus the action is crazy, seems like gyms change hands every few hours. 1000+ CP pokemon is a must if you want a gym

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160724/786af07c09d58ef9b288118161fe35ea.jpg


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm in Bhopal and pokestops density is very low. Only 1-2 pokestops in a 2-3 square km area. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 24, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Well I'm in a tier 2 city, tons of stops here. Every temple has a stop and half of them have a gym. Seems all pokemon are dharmic


Now someone will file a case against Pokemon team or Nintendo(whoever is owner) on the basis of hurting religious feeling of indian people.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 24, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> First gym battles, lost badly. All 3 pokemon were evolved and over 500CP
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160724/6e1f2bf87d2b531999b77c027e5668d7.jpg
> 
> Seems people are really working hard at this


Man you are a level 3 trainer lol

To even think about gym battling you should be 10+ 
But to hold over a gym 20+

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2016)

Pokémon Go: Here are all the updates expected in the future &ndash; Tech


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 25, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> First gym battles, lost badly. All 3 pokemon were evolved and over 500CP
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160724/6e1f2bf87d2b531999b77c027e5668d7.jpg
> 
> Seems people are really working hard at this


How did you fight a gym at level 3???
It won't let me or anyone else before level 5

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 25, 2016)

^ I was wondering the same thing.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 25, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Man you are a level 3 trainer lol
> 
> To even think about gym battling you should be 10+
> But to hold over a gym 20+
> ...


Lol, here in Delhi, even a 1740 gyarados at level 5 gym gets knocked down within minutes 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2016)

another legit site for Pokemon Go (apkpure.com)

- - - Updated - - -

Installed today and found 2 Pokemons in office (Bulbasaur & Crabby) and leveled up 2


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 25, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> another legit site for Pokemon Go (apkpure.com)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Installed today and found 2 Pokemons in office (Bulbasaur & Crabby) and leveled up 2


Does the apk ver matter..? 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2016)

Anyone here above level 20 (or 15 for that matter)?


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Anyone here above level 20 (or 15 for that matter)?


Level 14 10.5k/15k here, but why? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Does the apk ver matter..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


for what ?

I am on 0.29.0


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Level 14 10.5k/15k here, but why?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



How long until you start getting pokemons with above 1k CP?


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How long until you start getting pokemons with above 1k CP?


Not even close, the max I've seen in the wild is close to 600, but eggs are a different matter all together. 
I'm hoping to see a 1k+ from an egg soon. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2016)

At what level we can join a Team ? Can we chose the team  ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> At what level we can join a Team ? Can we chose the team  ?



Lvl 5
Then you can choose only once, no change of team later.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 25, 2016)

The best I've seen is an aerodactal with 300 CP. 

gyms seem to have only 500+ Pokémon


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2016)

I have 3 pokemon over 500, Magmar being the highest one with 611 CP.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 25, 2016)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160725/8ac16c50a0e781be44870b0201b24b63.jpg
These are my current pokemon 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 25, 2016)

Any ideas what to do when Bag space is over? I'm constantly unable to collect items from pokestops as a result of that. 
Already bought 1 bag expansion 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2016)

Just throw away some of the potions and berries if needed.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 26, 2016)

Wow, did you upgrade these guys or did you catch them at those levels


----------



## ZTR (Jul 26, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Just throw away some of the potions and berries if needed.


Best item to discard is revive
Berries are useful in catching high cp Pokemon's

Current lineup *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160726/390c73499d05ae1d5023e15a51bb9145.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2016)

Evolved one of my Magikarps to a CP 1032 Gyarados


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 26, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Evolved one of my Magikarps to a CP 1032 Gyarados


Do you live on a boat or something?   
How the hell did you catch so many magicarps

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 26, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Wow, did you upgrade these guys or did you catch them at those levels


Snorlax is powered up a bit, got him at near 700,rest at those levels only. 

And just noticed, does Any 1 have a chancey??  It's HP is ridiculous, beats even Snorlax by a huge margin!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 26, 2016)

I am on level 12 and still rarely get a wild Pokemon above 200CP. 
And how do you catch High CP Pokemon? They always break out of the pokeballs. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Do you live on a boat or something?
> How the hell did you catch so many magicarps
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Take a walk around a lake or on a beach, you'll get so many water types there (even Dratini can be found).

- - - Updated - - -



lovedonator said:


> I am on level 12 and still rarely get a wild Pokemon above 200CP.
> And how do you catch High CP Pokemon? They always break out of the pokeballs.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



Feed the higher ones with Razzberry even before throwing a pokeball at them. Use a greatball if required.

- - - Updated - - -

What are the strongest Pokemon in Pokemon GO


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 26, 2016)

Always feed razzberry, most of the time I get 'Great' throws too and they still break out. Haven't got a superball till now.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 26, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Always feed razzberry, most of the time I get 'Great' throws too and they still break out. Haven't got a superball till now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


I think he meant great ball

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 26, 2016)

Haven't got a great ball either. Maybe I'll have to reach a higher level first.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2016)

I am on level 3 and caught 3 Pokemons while travelling in BEST bus today but the CP of pokemon I got is too low..
I hope i will get high CP pokemon at higher level.

btw I collected 2 eggs at pokestop and incubated one and don't have more incubators.

*how do u guys get GOLD ?

how many cash u have spent on IAP ?*


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 26, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I am on level 3 and caught 3 Pokemons while travelling in BEST bus today but the CP of pokemon I got is too low..
> I hope i will get high CP pokemon at higher level.
> 
> btw I collected 2 eggs at pokestop and incubated one and don't have more incubators.
> ...


You get 10 Gold each day per gym you have a Pokemon assigned to. Haven't spent anything yet. You will also get extra incubators at certain levels
 They are good for 3 uses.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 26, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I am on level 3 and caught 3 Pokemons while travelling in BEST bus today but the CP of pokemon I got is too low..
> I hope i will get high CP pokemon at higher level.
> 
> btw I collected 2 eggs at pokestop and incubated one and don't have more incubators.
> ...


Get gold from holding down gyms. 
0 rs on IAP

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2016)

one of my frnd told me that pokemons are found only on Road..is it true ?

also I am almost nearing to lvl 5..which Team shud I choose ? which is the best ?


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jul 27, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> one of my frnd told me that pokemons are found only on Road..is it true ?
> 
> also I am almost nearing to lvl 5..which Team shud I choose ? which is the best ?



Pokemon are found at places with highest cellular traffic or where people play the game a lot, not necessarily on the road. Though, you will find a LOT of pokemon in malls.
Ideally, you want to join the team which isnt dominating in your area so that you can battle and get XP, so I'd recommend the yellow team as they're the underdogs. Red and blue keep battling for possession everywhere I go.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> I doubt it, no indication as of yet.
> Since probably teams have to do with the legendary bird you will get.
> Red- Moltres
> Yellow - Zapdos
> *Blue - Articuino (best IMHO ) *


How Blue is best ?

Indian Pokémon Go players are using VPNs to hunt Pokémon all around the world &ndash; Tech


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 27, 2016)

Would love to know how VPN thing works. I have very few pokestops in my city and they are very far apart, would be awesome if I can use pokestops from somewhere else.

Have used 'Fakegps' but it doesn't work.
Also, will there be a risk of account ban?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 27, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Would love to know how VPN thing works. I have very few pokestops in my city and they are very far apart, would be awesome if I can use pokestops from somewhere else.
> 
> Have used 'Fakegps' but it doesn't work.
> Also, will there be a risk of account ban?
> ...



What VPN do?
Simple answer would be it replace your original IP with a remote address.
How VPN works?
*qph.ec.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-cf57c22a03a5e15ddf84b72255953130?

Try these VPNs (1 time in 1 day use basis otherwise face ban)
1. Hotspot Shield
2. Orbot
3. Open VPN Pro
4. VyprVPN
5. ExpressVPN
6. F-Secure
7. Hideman
8. Droidvpn
Etc etc there are many VPN.

Or try this.
1. Use FakeLocation app (device rooted + xposed framework)
2. search Pokemon on pokeVision.com
3. Copy and paste coordinate in Google Play services. 

Yes BAN possible. Soft bans (lasts 6 hours)
Soft ban - you can log in but can't do anything else.
for avoiding BAN
1. don't change location too frequent from one country to other (Japan to Australia)
2. Wait an hour for long distance travel, close app completely.
3. Go hunt 1 city a day.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2016)

*Are hackers also cheating by increasing the CP & HP of pokemon using tools ?*


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 28, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> *Are hackers also cheating by increasing the CP & HP of pokemon using tools ?*


I think it's not possible to cheat online game. Good/popular example for it Clash of Clans game.
There are tools but those will not help you. You can try using other Google account for safety.

Downloading site - Onhax.com / onhax.net (.net was 1st released)

Game killer v4.10 (use custom patch from lucky patcher for pro version) - onhax.com
Game guardian 8.5.6 - gameguardian.net (search Google, click on 1st link>"download this file")
Freedom v1.0.8f - onhax.net
Hack app data 1.7.0 - onhax (you can either use file manager to navigate to game data files in root directory or use this app)
Luck patcher 6.2.4 - onhax.net
Xmodgames 2.3.4 - xmodgames.com
sb game hacker 3 - onhax.net

Use latest version.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 29, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> *Are hackers also cheating by increasing the CP & HP of pokemon using tools ?*


The only cheating possible in Pokemon Go is GPS spoofing which sadly many players are doing
And yes you can get higher CP and rarer Pokémon like this since you don't have to go anywhere to catch Pokemon's 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 29, 2016)

ZTR said:


> The only cheating possible in Pokemon Go is GPS spoofing which sadly many players are doing
> And yes you can get higher CP and rarer Pokémon like this since you don't have to go anywhere to catch Pokemon's
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


What's sad in this???
Every tech has both sides, like coin.
So why bother, those who play seriously they are Real Gamer, those who cheats they are not real Gamer.
It's better to know both sides.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 29, 2016)

I thought they had inbuilt methods to avoid this. Tried using fake location app and the game started showing "location not found error" 

Are there any working apps? I'll catch pokemon in the antartic


----------



## ZTR (Jul 29, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> What's sad in this???
> Every tech has both sides, like coin.
> So why bother, those who play seriously they are Real Gamer, those who cheats they are not real Gamer.
> It's better to know both sides.


Sad part is that you can easily get all the rare Pokémon and level up really really fast when you spoof compared to actual legit playing 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 29, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> I thought they had inbuilt methods to avoid this. Tried using fake location app and the game started showing "location not found error"
> 
> Are there any working apps? I'll catch pokemon in the antartic


*forum.digit.in/mobile-games/197912-pokemon-go-india-post2295188.html#post2295188

What VPN do?
Simple answer would be it replace your original IP with a remote address.
How VPN works?
*qph.ec.quoracdn.net/main-qim...4b72255953130?

Try these VPNs (1 time in 1 day use basis otherwise face ban)
1. Hotspot Shield
2. Orbot
3. Open VPN Pro
4. VyprVPN
5. ExpressVPN
6. F-Secure
7. Hideman
8. Droidvpn
Etc etc there are many VPN.

Or try this.
1. Use FakeLocation app (device rooted + xposed framework)
2. search Pokemon on pokeVision.com
3. Copy and paste coordinate in Google Play services.*

Yes BAN possible. Soft bans (lasts 6 hours)
Soft ban - you can log in but can't do anything else.
for avoiding BAN
1. don't change location too frequent from one country to other (Japan to Australia)
2. Wait an hour for long distance travel, close app completely.
3. Go hunt 1 city a day.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 29, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Sad part is that you can easily get all the rare Pokémon and level up really really fast when you spoof compared to actual legit playing
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



If you haven't checked in Google Play Games app's Leaderboards for each game you will find many cheaters.
If you want showing off then you can also cheat, but if you want to enjoy game for a long time then play by rules.

To cheat or not to cheat that is the question

And game is still in beta mode, they will find solution for that location chat. "Ingress" game wasn't that much popular, you so developer not bothered much.
Developer might fix this location spoof after worldwide release of game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2016)

ZTR said:


> The only cheating possible in Pokemon Go is GPS spoofing which sadly many players are doing
> And yes you can get higher CP and rarer Pokémon like this since you don't have to go anywhere to catch Pokemon's
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



will this attract BAN!!!


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jul 29, 2016)

It will ban you if you jump to like another country or something or change location too fast. But really, why would anyone do this?
It takes the fun out of the game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2016)

the main problem is Nearby pokemons are not displayed in meters unit (instead of the 3 paws icon) which is embarrassing.
also we have to wait or roam for too long to get good pokemon


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> the main problem is Nearby pokemons are not displayed in meters unit (instead of the 3 paws icon) which is [strike]embarrassing[/strike] *stupid and confusing*.
> also we have to wait or roam for too long to get good pokemon


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah, its sad that the game is glitched and niantic isn't doing ****. Use maps to find the location, thats what I do.
Atleast, till its fixed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2016)

Rohan Rathi said:


> Yeah, its sad that the game is glitched and niantic isn't doing ****. *Use maps to find the location*, thats what I do.
> Atleast, till its fixed.



Which Maps ?? google maps ?


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jul 29, 2016)

There are sites like pokevision.com which give details of the exact location where a pokemon has spawn near you. Figure, may as well use it till niantic fixes the 3 footprint glitch.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 29, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Which Maps ?? google maps ?


May be you should read post of others too. Go back and check.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 31, 2016)

Download the latest version
Pokemon Go 0.31.0
Pokémon GO 0.31.0 (2016073000) APK Download by Niantic, Inc. - APKMirro


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Download the latest version
> Pokemon Go 0.31.0
> Pokémon GO 0.31.0 (2016073000) APK Download by Niantic, Inc. - APKMirro



Any improvements?

- - - Updated - - -

*Don't update!!!

*Pokémon GO 0.31.0 - Update &amp; Changelog : pokemong


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jul 31, 2016)

So, they ****ed the game up even further.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2016)

anybody Captured a Gym ?
what is your highest CP pokemon ?
Anybody tried the Xposed mod hack ? is it working ?

I saw VenaSaur as nearby Pokemon but couldn't find the exact location :crying2_NF:


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> anybody Captured a Gym ?
> what is your highest CP pokemon ?
> Anybody tried the Xposed mod hack ? is it working ?
> 
> I saw VenaSaur as nearby Pokemon but couldn't find the exact location :crying2_NF:


Captured 5 just for coins. Not have them now.
Arcanine CP 1380
Haven't tried xposed hack.

Sent from my Y541-U02 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 1, 2016)

No gym
Cp 395 Aerodactal 
No hacks yet....  Tried fake gps, did not work


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 1, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> No gym
> Cp 395 Aerodactal
> No hacks yet....  Tried fake gps, did not work


Did you get the Aerodactyl from a 10km egg?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2016)

Saw CP2000 Pokemon in a level 8 Gym  :dizzy_NF:

what is the trainer login club ? how to get that ?

- - - Updated - - -



lovedonator said:


> Did you get the Aerodactyl from a *10km egg*?


Haven't got a 10KM yet :sad_NF:


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 1, 2016)

Caught it in a shopping mall. I think it came in to buy doughnuts, was right outside the shop. It's rare i think from what people tell me


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 1, 2016)

I've hatched 4 10km eggs till now and only got Eevees.
Got all 3. Evolutions, so that's the plus point.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2016)

This is a good Tip guide on Pokemon Go

'Pokémon Go': The Ultimate Tips Guide | Page 2 | Digital Trend


_There are also a number of Pokémon that are region-specific: *Tauros* can only be found in North America;* Farfetch’d* is exclusive to Asia; *Khengaskan* roams solely in New Zealand and Australia; and *Mr. Mime* will only hang out in the European wilds. This only applies to finding them in the wild, however; you can still randomly hatch Tauros, Farfetch’d, and Kengaskan from 5km eggs and Mr. Mime from 10km eggs in any region_


*Pokemon Tracking*: 
Forbes Welcom



Spoiler



*blogs-images.forbes.com/insertcoin/files/2016/07/pokemon-nearby-2.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

Ah time to start something new than.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 4, 2016)

Seems like the only way to get high level pokemon is to not evolve and power up any pokemon till you got a lvl 10 as trimmer


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2016)

Some news : Kohei Uchimura, Japanese Olympic champion amassed $5,000 bill playing Pokémon Go in Rio &ndash; Tech

:laughing_NF:


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Seems like the only way to get high level pokemon is to not evolve and power up any pokemon till you got a lvl 10 as trimmer


Not sure how you can get a level 10 trimmer in game 

BTW, caught an Aerodactyl and hatched a Tauros from 5km egg.
Reached level 19.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not sure how you can get a level 10 trimmer in game
> 
> BTW, caught an Aerodactyl and hatched a *Tauros from 5km egg*.
> Reached level 19.



I am on Level 12...u got a Pokemon from North America


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I am on Level 12...u got a Pokemon from North America



Yeah, I was like "Pheww, I won't have to go there now" 

I hope other region specific pokemon hatch from rest of the eggs


----------



## ZTR (Aug 4, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Seems like the only way to get high level pokemon is to not evolve and power up any pokemon till you got a lvl 10 as trimmer


Level 20 you mean 
Am a level 21 and then only you get 1000 CP Pokemon in wild

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 5, 2016)

Damn...  Then to its a long long wait ahead


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]5eHJ1jbUd38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Aug 6, 2016)

True af.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2016)

New Update is out:
Pokémon Go update is out with experimental Nearby Pokémon feature called &quot;Sightings&quot; &ndash; Tech


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2016)

*Update*
Pokemon Go beta-testing new and improved Nearby tracker - Android Authorit
_
if the sly creature manages to slither away before you get there, the system will notify you so that you don’t waste your time (and avoid extreme disappointment). It is said that the new tracker is limited to a max of 500 meters, so it only applies to Pokemon in your vicinity_

*www.androidauthority.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/pokemon-go-new-tracker.jpg


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 10, 2016)

Is there any cow version of Pokemon?


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 10, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Is there any cow version of Pokemon?


Miltank

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 10, 2016)

Now they'll ensure that people visit all the pokestops.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2016)

Pokémon Go update makes gym battles more strategic with analysis by Team Leaders &ndash; Tech


----------



## Piyush (Aug 24, 2016)

Gaem is ded


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 24, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Gaem is ded


True that. Sad it will be DOA if it ever arrives.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 24, 2016)

How does this change anything for people who just want to select the top pokemon and fight s gym....


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2016)

Niantic labs updates Pokémon GO to 0.37, adds Buddy Pokemon, bans rooted users &ndash; Tech

_ The company has decided to lock players with rooted (Android) and jailbroken (iOS) devices. The game refuses the player to log in the game and simply throws up a warning “This device, OS, or software is not compatible with Pokémon GO”_

- - - Updated - - -

Okay..how do you catch the rare pokemons when they appear in front of u ?

I found Dragonite with ??? CP and tried many pokeballs..but the devs have placed it far away and circle (red) is small to make it tough 
though I managed to catch it two times with berries and blue balls but it escaped out of it....wasted N balls and caught 2 times only
but it ran away in the end ..do I need Black ball to catch it ?

same case with a ??? CP Golbat


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]55sM7Oqw2bM[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

Guys, which one is better ?
*A. 100% IVs with worst moves
B. 80% IVs with best moves*

most people say IVs are better and most say movesets are better than IV


----------



## ZTR (Sep 18, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> [YOUTUBE]55sM7Oqw2bM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


80% with best moves 
IV wont make much difference especially in PoGo

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2016)

ZTR said:


> 80% with best moves
> IV wont make much difference especially in PoGo


Hmm, so a 2000CP Dragonite with Best moveset will beat a 2000CP Dragonite with 2nd best moveset or worst move set ?



Btw, how many of u still playing this game ?

I have reached level 22 yesterday.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm, so a 2000CP Dragonite with Best moveset will beat a 2000CP Dragonite with 2nd best moveset or worst move set ?
> 
> Btw, how many of u still playing this game ?
> 
> I have reached level 22 yesterday.


I reached level 21 and then lost interest. That was more than a month ago.

Instead of improving the game, niantic took the players for granted.

I'd rather have a rooted phone instead of Pokemon Go.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 30, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm, so a 2000CP Dragonite with Best moveset will beat a 2000CP Dragonite with 2nd best moveset or worst move set ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes

And even I have stopped playing because of the root restrictions and because of no new content

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 30, 2016)

Best is that the game is still not released in india and already players have lost interest


----------



## icebags (Oct 1, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Best is that the game is still not released in india and already players have lost interest



people are lazy. + it gets boring if it gets repetitive at higher levels, may not be worth the effort to move the body the great distances.


----------



## Sidd847 (Oct 15, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm, so a 2000CP Dragonite with Best moveset will beat a 2000CP Dragonite with 2nd best moveset or worst move set ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In which cities of India is it still accessible? I am now in Kolkata and no pokestops/gyms are here. Complete blank!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2016)

Damn..with the 0.41 update its not playable now 

I m using OPO & CM13 ROM with complete superSu unroot but still shows device not compatible page.



Sidd847 said:


> In which cities of India is it still accessible? I am now in Kolkata and no pokestops/gyms are here. Complete blank!



In North-East of India and Rural areas..its not playable.


----------



## AashirValour10 (Oct 26, 2016)

Anyone in Bhopal? Contact me here I am from Team Valour top six over a 1000 cp and need to contact other players for gym domination.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 29, 2016)

Seems to be working fine here. All gyms up and running and can still catch pokemon


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2016)

Which ROMs actually pass the safetynet API and work with Pokemon GO ?

CM13 is not working for PoGo in OPO


----------



## Johnny1 (Nov 17, 2016)

yes It is working in India....No Issue is Coming...


----------



## Brainvire (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello,

Pokemon go works well but people in India are not much crazy now for this game , it has decreased interest past few days.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2016)

So, Pokemon GO is finally official in India...but I can't play it in my OPO  due to Safetynet 

*Source:* Open Googleplay store and search "pokemongo"


----------

